
Tardigrades have DNA armor – we just got closer to understanding how it works - bookofjoe
https://www.sciencealert.com/we-re-a-little-closer-to-understanding-how-the-tardigrade-s-dna-armour-works
======
bookofjoe
>A computational structural study on the DNA-protecting role of the
tardigrade-unique Dsup protein

[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-020-70431-1](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-020-70431-1)

